

Beagle Bros Online Museum - robert-wallis
http://stevenf.com/beagle/contents.html

======
robert-wallis
It's great how they presented their company, especially with the silly disk
warnings, the FAQ, the list of employees, and the list of locations. Their
poking fun at the standard model of business branding makes them stand out.

